# Wanting to carry.



## Lovesgivingbirth8 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey there I'm looking for people who are wanting some impregnation fun, while I'd prefer it be mainly mpreg seekers I'll allow fpreg and herm-preg and more. I'm really eager to write so please feel free to hit me up if your down for any of this!


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 5, 2018)

If it's a female character getting knocked up, I'm in!


----------



## Jmuddee (Jan 7, 2018)

Still looking?


----------



## Dongding (Jan 7, 2018)

*Hands bags.*

Phew. Thanks! Those were heavy.


----------

